# Eastern Europe/Crime



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi -

Have been toying with the idea of moving to Cyprus to Work in IT - but after reading some reviews and articles in Cypriot press etc am a little hesitant. Ireland has been absoutely overrun with Eastern Europeans most notably Polish and Lithuanians and of course some Roma gypsys. This has brought a certain element of additional crime to the country. Also if you walk down O'connell street in Dublin (the main thouroughfare) - Its quite difficult to hear anyone speaking english anymore!


So I guess my question is - Is cyprus having similar behavior, is it common to see Roma camps on the outskirts of the cities - Will the likes of Bulgaria and Romania achieve full access to the island (the nationals of these countries wont require work permits anymore). When you walk into a restaurant - do you see tall blonde beautiful (non smiling) waitresses e.g. Polish girls - is it difficult for cypriots to land these jobs anymore as they have been taken by foreign nationals?

Thanks in advance 

Hugh


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Hugh,

Welcome to the forum.

I wouldn't exactly say that we are 'overun' with Eastern Europeans but there are certainly quite a few here. Many of the waiting staff in restaurants are Bulgarian, not so many Polish or Lithuanians though. The Bulgarians are hard working and friendly, tend to give good service so I don't have a problem with them.

It certainly isn't common to see Roma camps outside cities, in fact I have never seen any at all.
Maybe in the Larnaca area it might be different going by a recent post about a burglary in Ayia Napa but in the Paphos area there is nothing like that.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Yo,

Its funny because you come from the UK with ideas like that but after a few months of the cold shoulder from all the greek cypriots (coz you aint from round ere) you will find that more often than not these kinds will become your firends as well as expats. 

Also the "good ones" enjoy a closer relationship with the cypriots due to a shared faith and a cultural mixing that has been going on since saint cyril and methodius first converted the Kevian Rus to Orthodoxy around a thousand years ago! 

Im affraid to say we are either viewed as hooligans, loose or as dictatatorial **** who sold them to the Turks.. or ofcourse retired fools who are there to be milked for every euro they have!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Just thought i would warn anyone that hasnt yet seen my posts.. I do have a tendancy to over exadurate stuff and this is ofcourse a generalisation. 

Also i have made some good Cypriot friends.. If im honest i would say they are gits when you dont know them but once you do they are really good!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> Just thought i would warn anyone that hasnt yet seen my posts.. I do have a tendancy to over exadurate stuff and this is ofcourse a generalisation.
> 
> Also i have made some good Cypriot friends.. If im honest i would say they are gits when you dont know them but once you do they are really good!


You exaggerate? What ever makes you say that You are the master of understatement

You are right though, Cypriots take a bit of getting used to but once you get to know them they can become very good friends. We have some very good Cypriots friends but you do have to be wary when doing business with them. They will cheat their own grandmothers in business but if you need anything they are there for you and they can be extremely generous. A bit hard to work out exactly what makes them tick at times
What they will never do is steal from you.


----------

